

I'm Brianna Wu, and I'm Risking My Life Standing Up to Gamergate - trauco
http://www.bustle.com/articles/63466-im-brianna-wu-and-im-risking-my-life-standing-up-to-gamergate

======
vitd
I'd like to thank Brianna for writing this and keeping it in the media. Just
as with the video of the women walking in New York and being harassed, a lot
of us don't get to see this first hand.

------
kwhitefoot
No one should have to live with death threats. Even if most of them are from
feeble minded idiots who couldn't carry it out they should be tracked down and
treated the same as those who make such threats face to face.

Not many comments here. People should say something just as a tiny act of
solidarity.

------
ledzep2
Thank you. Now I know about Gamergate. Even if there is a corruption, justice
needs to be done in a proper way. Otherwise it's not justice, but crime.

